# What kind of grease do you use??



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We used to use Mystik high-temp grease but recently have switch to 5% moly grease.


----------



## Coastal (Dec 20, 2005)

I usually pour the grease from cooking bacon into old grease gun tubes and just use that. Smells like cooking bacon all day at work too!:clap: 






Ok no I dont.....I use Bobcats hightemp stuff, seems to work well. I tried using some penzoil, and it broke down in the heat and was terrible!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey anything to get our thread count up.:laughing: I'd say no one particular brand, but you may have something there with the bacon grease Coastal!:blink: :w00t: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisherk (Dec 11, 2005)

nothing fancy, as long as its high temp, sothat it doesnt bleed or melt. I use red stuff from texaco. How often do you guys grease?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

^ We grease everyday. We are in the habit of when we shut down we clean tracks, fuel and grease. If it is too late when we quit, we'll clean the tracks then fuel and grease in the morning while they are warming up.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We use Mobil Moly grease. We are looking at other lubricants this winter.

We Clean tracks at night, fuel and grease each morning. If a machine is used less than 4 hours it will probably not get greased until the next day.

Nick


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I've been using TRC http://www.texasrefinery.com/ products for over 30 yrs. without a single lubricant related failure. Applications have been heavy equipt., auto, marine, racing and anything else that needs lube.


----------

